# Please Help With WWII Service Number



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

Does anyone online have a copy of "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960"? I believe it was written by Clive Law. Thanks
I need some information on Service Number "F65946"


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

reaghstewart@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Does anyone online have a copy of "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960"? I believe it was written by Clive Law. Thanks
> I need some information on Service Number "F65946"



Before I find an answer, try this link and see if it helps:

SEARCHES: Medals, War Diaries, Service Records, etc.


----------



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks George, I will look through these links but I do not think they will show what I am looking for. I have ordered a copy of my fathers service records but they will not arrive for another 6 to 9 months. Other than that, I think the only answer to my question is found in the book I indicated in my initial question. Thanks Again.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

I am not sure what you are looking for exactly with that Service Number, but here is another site you may look at:

Canada at War which has a discussion on Regimental Numbers.  The "F's", however, end at 63700  



> Prince Edward Island Highlanders      59600 - 63700



Same info found at:  http://laughton.ca/military/second-world-war-wwii/wwii-service-numbers/


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2014)

reaghstewart@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Does anyone online have a copy of "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960"? I believe it was written by Clive Law. Thanks
> I need some information on Service Number "F65946"



From "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960", the service number F65946 belongs to a general block allocated to No. 6 District Depot in Halifax.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> From "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960", the service number F65946 belongs to a general block allocated to No. 6 District Depot in Halifax.



That is where both my links lead to.  Unfortunately, the cut off was at F63700.  What "F" numbers continued after that (F63700) may have belonged to "Reinforcement Troops" or some other organization.  I couldn't find anything else during my look.  I do know that Prince Edward Island also had the "Prince Edward Island Light Horse" and an Artillery unit ( 28th Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment), neither of which are listed on those two links.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2014)

The "F" series of numbers top out at F614999.


----------



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks Guys, The numbers that you are finding online are NOT complete lists. The book written by Clive Law does contain the complete list for each district and I was hoping that one of the members hady a copy. Thanks Again


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Jun 2014)

I have a copy, but I will not be home until probably Tuesday. If you can wait, I can look then.


----------



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

No problem, Old Sweat and Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> From "Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army, 1936-1960", the service number F65946 belongs to a general block allocated to No. 6 District Depot in Halifax.



This is the answer you were seeking.


----------



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks Michael, I read online that the book would actually show unit he was with. Looks like I will have to wait for his service records to arrive. Almost ordered the book, good thing I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jun 2014)

.


----------



## reaghstewart@yahoo.com (15 Jun 2014)

Thank again Michael


----------

